# Silberfisch wanted!



## ina1912 (22. Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen!

nein, ich suche nicht den bekannten häuslichen plagegeist, sondern einen fisch.
gibt es einen fisch (auch irgendwo erhältlich), der eine schöne helle silberne farbe hat, nicht so groß wie ein koi, sondern annähernd wie ein __ goldfisch wird und mit diesen auch friedlich ist, der nicht gründelt und in einem normalen gartenteich gehalten werden kann? 
wegen der besseren sichtbarkeit auch in den abendstunden (wenn man endlich feierabend hat) sollte er nicht so dunkel wie rotfedern o.ä. sein...
jemand eine idee?

lg ina


----------



## herbi (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Hallo Ina,...

*Ukelei*

könnte was für dich sein,....?

Doch eigentlich suchst du eine "Eierlegendewollmilchsau",..... 


herbi,...
der seine Koi Dank einer LED Handlampe auch in der Nacht sieht....


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

hallo herbi!

danke für deine prompte antwort, die ist ja wunderhübsch! bissi klein vielleicht.... 
ist die denn als teichfisch üblich? ob es da überhaupt züchter/händler gibt? 
mir ist schon klar, dass die meisten fische, die hierzulande winterteichtauglich sind, einheimische sind und deshalb aus gründen der tarnung auch irgendwie immer etwas dunkler. aber ich hätt so gern was glitzerndes, bin nun mal so ne bling-bling-else...
lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Hi Ina,

einen vollständig silbern glänzender Fisch wirst Du nicht finden. Normalerweise sind alle Fische am Rücken dunkel (schütz vor Sicht von oben gegen den dunklen Boden) und heller, meißt weißer Bauch (schütz von Sicht von unten gegen den Himmel. Selbst bei xanthistischen Teichformen (z.B Goldorfen) findet man diese Farbteilung noch ansatzweise (auch zu sehen wenn Goldfische wieder wildfarbene Nachkommen produzieren). 

Im Teich fallen aber auch so getarnte auf, vor allen wenn sie Gruppenweise dicht an der Oberfläche rumwuseln (z.B __ Moderlieschen oder __ Laube). Bei denen blitzen dann immer mal die Seiten im Sonnenlicht auf

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

ja das kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen...heut hab ich beim händler die schönen goldelritzen bewundert. wäre hübsch, wenn man sich die __ nase direkt vor ihnen an der aquariumscheibe plattdrücken kann. bei meinem teich hingegen sehe ich sie nur von oben und muss mich auch immer ganz schön vornüber beugen, um sie zu beobachten. deshalb hätte ich lieber etwas größeres...so wie die weißen goldfische, denen fehlen nur die glitzerschuppen ;-)
lg ina


----------



## herbi (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Hallo Ina,...

wenn du tolle Fische haben willst,...dann mach Koi rein,....! ( Liebe Goldfischsammler, steinigt mich nicht )

Die sind Farbenfroh ,...man sieht sie von oben ,...es gibt viele Farbvariationen( auch silbrig),....wachsen gut ,....

Leider solltest du einen kl. Mindeststandart in der Technik und der Hygiene am Teich einhalten,...doch wenn du das sicherstellst,...dann hast du ganz lange Freude an deiner "neuen Krankheit",...dem "Koivirus",.....

Gerne helfen wir dir bei der Umsetzung,....


----------



## Springmaus (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

_Hallo,

warum denn nicht  Shubunkin sind mind. genauso schön wie Koi (die hab ich auch schon sehr hell fast silber gesehen)

 vielleicht auch ein klein bissl schöner wie Koi und werden nicht sooo

groß.

Oder Sarasa auch sehr schön._


----------



## herbi (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*



Springmaus schrieb:


> _
> warum denn nicht  Shubunkin sind mind. genauso schön wie Koi (die hab ich auch schon sehr hell fast silber gesehen)
> 
> vielleicht auch *ein klein bissl schöner wie Koi* und werden nicht sooo
> ...




@ Doris,....




aber die Idee ist auch ned schlecht und sie könnte mit der vorhandenen Technik auskommen,....


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

morgen zusammen!

ich weiß, dass die koi z.T. schöne glitzerschuppen haben, gerade deshalb suche ich ja ähnliches (wie oben beschrieben NICHT bis zur größe eines koi, sondern höchstens goldfischgröße), da ich dem koi weder den platz noch die erfüllung seiner anderen ansprüche bieten kann.
__ shubunkin und sarasa habe ich schon, sogar blauorfen. finde die auch alle sehr hübsch und bunt, aber glitzern tun die auch nicht... schaut mal in mein album, da seht ihr sie, da fehlt doch noch sowas richtig silbrig-glänzendes...
da war die ukelei schon näher dran. es würde auch ein hering tun, wenn der nicht salzwasserfisch wäre


----------



## goldfisch (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Hallo
ein __ Döbel siehr sehr schön aus, ist robust aber nicht friedlich und wird größer als ein __ Goldfisch.
mfg


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

hallo __ goldfisch!

der __ döbel ist nicht friedlich? was macht er denn so, würde er den anderen die flossen anknabbern oder sie durch den teich hetzen?:shock


----------



## goldfisch (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Hallo Ina,
meist macht er nur Hektig.
Kleine Fische frisst es im Ganzen. Genau so gern aber auch Fadenalgen.  Knappern tut er nicht.
mfg Juergen


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

na dann ist der __ döbel sicher nicht der richtige für mich....die orfen schnappen mir schon genug fischbabies weg! aber danke trotzdem für den tipp! vielleicht dann doch eher die ukelei. und die gibts beim speisefischzüchter oder wo?
lg  ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass mein Thema vor nem Jahr in der Versenkung verschwand....war mir wegen Urlaubs und mehrerer angefangener Themen irgendwie untergegangen... dabei hatte noch niemand Gelegenheit für nen Tipp, wo ich die Ukelei herbekommen kann?!

Zufällig ein Angler bei mir in der Nähe?


lg Ina


----------



## maga_graz (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Hi Ina!

Hat dir schon jemand Rotaugen als "Silberfisch" vorgeschlagen? Meine sind ganz hübsch anzusehn, sind viel eher silbern als Rotfedern (wenn auch nicht mit so hübschen Flossen) und sollten bei jedem Besatzfischzüchter als "Futterfisch" für kleines Geld erhältlich sein.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Hallo Martin!

hab die Rotaugen grad mal gegoogelt, sind auch hübsche Fische! Danke für den Tipp mit dem Fischzüchter! Sind die denn auch "gesellschaftlich" (also in Gesellschaft mit Goldfischen) so unproblematisch wie die Ukelei?

lg Ina


----------



## maga_graz (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Ich denke, mit der Vergesellschaftug sollte es keine Probleme geben ... bei mir schwimmen sie im gemischen Rotaugen, -federn, Orfenschwarm. Eher ein Problem ist wohl, dass sie Schwarmfische sind und daher wohl nicht in ganz kleiner Stückzahl gehalten werden sollten. Kommt halt auf deinen übrigen Besatz an...


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

na allzu viel platz ist bei mir nicht mehr, jedenfalls nicht für einen ganzen schwarm.... vielleicht reichen ihnen aber die anderen fische als gesellschaft? mit den orfen und den goldies zusammen klappt das einwandfrei, man sieht sie nie getrennt! 
die "silberfische" lege ich mir aber erst zu, wenn ich es endlich geschafft habe, das rudel halbwüchsige rotfedern (die man eh nie sieht) einzufangen, ansonsten wirds zu voll! ich werde es nächste woche mal mit dem hier im forum angepriesenen colaflaschentrick versuchen...

lg ina


----------



## maga_graz (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Du siehst deine Rotfedern nicht? Komisch --- meine sind die am einfachsten zu beobachtenden Fische


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

na klar kann ich sie sehen... aber sie sind ziemlich dunkel, auch noch recht klein, und das vor dem dunklen teichgrund.sie schwimmen ja auch immer eine zone unter den goldfischen und orfen, kommen nur zu fressen nach oben. trotz sehr klaren wassers sind es halt keine "hingucker", sondern man muss sie schon suchen. wie schon beschrieben, hab ich keinen sehr guten blick vom sitzplatz aus, sondern muss direkt ans ufer treten und mich vorbeugen. die weißen, gelben und orangen goldies und türkisfarbenen blauorfen kann ich sogar aus dem dachfenster beobachten 

lg ina


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Hallo Ina
Schau mal bei Bergis Fred 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36720

Sind echt extrem Silbrig und schön sind sie auch 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Hi Patrick!

hab ick schon jesehn! bei dem ist mir ja meiner vom letzten jahr erst wieder eingefallen 

und gibts die nun auch beim örtlichen forellenbordell oder vielleicht doch ein angler hier in der gegend?

lg ina


----------



## bergi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

Hi Ina, 
Ukeleis sind eigentlich recht häufige "Beifische" in allen möglichen Flüssen, Kanälen, Seen, Weihern etc..
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal einen Angler bezirzen. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

na ob ick dit hinkriege.....


----------



## bergi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

... anders ist schwierig... man könnte nur noch einen ganzen Schwung Fischbrut aus einem See, Kanal o.ä. entnehmen (Genehmigung!), und dann sehen, was für Arten dabei sind - die Ukeleis behalten, und die anderen wieder aussetzen, das geht innerhalb weniger Wochen. Ist aber doch recht aufwändig...


----------



## ina1912 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Silberfisch wanted!*

nee das ist mir zu riskant...... es ist so schwierig,die tiere wieder aus dem teich zu bekommen. also frage ich besser beim speisefischzüchter.

lg ina


----------

